# WTB --- Campus Green 5 speed stingray fastback chainguard.



## stu47 (Apr 13, 2010)

WTB --- Campus Green 5 speed stingray fastback chainguard.
Anyone have Campus Green 5 speed stingray fastback chainguard.
Please send picture and price.
Thanks


----------

